# Need help with Crinum calamistratum



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I scouped a plant from ibenu that didn't fit in with her stuff  and its grown like a weed ..awesome plant ...Crinum calamistratum - Google Search
So the leaves so to speak are getting to be near 30 inches and wish to cut them . Any special angle or anything ? the info I have found only refers to removing the dead stems. 
I am thinking cut but dont want it to branch off .

I am a newb at plants.. and more of a noob with fish ..
Thanks for any info.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I cut mine regularly, as it gets too long and too many branch of leaves. Most time I just trim down the older outter stems, and leave the shorter younger one alone. IMO this plant is really resilient~ but definitely for bigger tanks though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

dont be afraid to trim leaves that get too large, its a bit of a must with planted tanks, whether its simply too much length or if its to prevent a plant from overshadowing a high light plant


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I Will get the scissors out and give er a haircut


----------

